# Flix institute? / Makeup schools in Brisbane



## Ella_ (May 2, 2007)

Anyone heard of them?
I bought some stage makeup from their store and while I was browsing on their  website I noticed they do courses in makeup - fashion, bridal, SFX etc. 

Its run by a woman called Angela Waugh, Ive never heard of her, but I dont know anyone in the industry so thats to be expected...

Heres the web address - www.flixinstitute.com.au - from what they say on the site the instructers seem to have worked some high profile jobs. But I dont know if its a crap school or not...

Im going to call tomorrow and see if theyre government accredited etc but thought I might ask here so I could get the opinions of the MAs here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, are there any decent makeup art colleges in Brisbane? I know theres Napoleon, and that its crap, and I know that the academy of makeup now have a brisbane campus, but I dont know much about them either...


Help me please 

edit: And i just realised theres a thread on this topic further down the page, and I posted in it  months ago... Oops... That will teach me to post late at night when I was up at 3am...

Lara, feel free to delete or merge the threads or whatever it is you moderating ninjas do


----------



## ballerino (May 9, 2007)

Frampton Institute trained the guy who owns Flix, theyre on the Gold Coast. I trained at Frampton and It was fantastic for getting work on Film and TV etc, their knowledge in unsurpassed and the man who teaches it, Peter Frampton is an oscar and bafta winning makeup artist, himself and his wife are the lovliest people... Its the only course worth doing in Australia I believe, or at least QLD, its the best there is. Flix should be good also though, I havent heard much about them so i cant comment


----------



## zombiekid (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking into doing a make-up course in brisbane. I have heard of the "Flix institute" and "Being reel". I heard that "Tamblyn" changed hands, im not sure what it is now, but i heard it was awful. If anybody has any recommendations that would be awesome. i really want to know how they all compare to each other in so i can pick one that would be good for me.


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 15, 2007)

I personally am wary of the Flix institute now. When I called to ask about govt accreditation etc I was fobbed off and my questions never answered. I may have just caught a cranky receptionist who didnt feel like doing their job on that particular day, but for me that sent up red flags. If Im paying thousands I want the course to be govt accredited...

As for Tamblyn I only know of the modeling agency? 

Ive not heard of the other school you mention and couldnt find anything online either. I'll have a proper dig later when I have more time.

But it all depends on what you want to do after the course. If you want to use your qualification to get work its best to go with a school teaching current courses and with current VETAB accreditation etc. 

Heres something Lara said about selecting schools in the other thread...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Some things to think about when choosing a school in Australia:

Go to wherever you feel comfortable, as long as:
- they supply quality products (ideally not from a single product line), 
- have capable teachers that you can see yourself working with and going to them with questions,
- have good facilities (light and airy, with array-lit mirrors and plenty of bench space, chairs that can be raised and lowered, with sinks ideally in the classroom, toilet facilities and OH&S regulations clearly displayed on the wall),
- you feel like you're going to get the best education that you can get. Do your research, talk to former students and see if the school has had any complaints or investigations lodged against them.
- ensure that they have current VETAB accreditation and are teaching current courses (Cert II Makeup Services, Cert II Cosmetic Retail, Cert IV Makeup Services or Diploma of Makeup Artisty) and the teacher/s have a Diploma of Business and can show you their Workplace Training credentials. Some schools are still teaching cert III courses - avoid these at all costs. It has been deleted from the national curriculum and will be worth nothing._

 

Personally Im going to the Makeup Academy in South Brisbane starting on the 25th (doing cert 2 MUS). Im really impressed with the assistance Ive had from the staff so far and Im heading to their open day this afternoon so I will report back when Im home. The course was a birthday gift so once Im done and the new semester beginins Im looking at doing a diploma with them - providing Im happy with the quality of training I receive.

Hope that all helps.


----------



## Vesu (Jun 15, 2008)

Would like to hear how this went for you, Ella.  I've heard mixed reviews about the MA.

Tamblyn's morphed into the Professional Beauty College of Australia (PCBA) a while back. I commenced a course with them and left after two days when it became very obvious to all that the makeup instructor had a very tenuous grip on technique. I received a refund less $50 administration costs but I note that they have since amended this policy to no refunds after classes have commenced which is not lawful.  Students have a right to seek a refund if the training is not up to par.  This is what the Trade Practices Act is for.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

I did a makeup course at Tamblyn (before they changed over) and it wasn't good at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The training I received wasn't good quality! Basically I wished I hadn't done it there because it turned me off being a MUA (still love makeup, just in a different career now!).

My friend recently completed her Cert 2 at The Makeup Academy at South Brisbane and said it was great!


----------

